# pigeon food



## PhaLee (Jul 3, 2010)

Hey everyone I was just wondering what kind of food I can feed my homing pigeons and what kind of food are treats to them? As of wright know I am currently feeding my pigeons grain mixed with corn.


----------



## Matt Bell (May 5, 2010)

Since I don't know your area exactly I can't give you any names, but most feed stores have specially mixed feed for racers, if they don't they can generally order it. As for treats, they love safflower and peanuts.


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

Your going to need to buy pre-made pigeon feed mix you can call around to your local feed stores and see what they stock..but if you need to feed your birds now can give them songbird seed they sell at Walmart. It has black oil seed, milo, safflower seed all good stuff they should readily eat. Just make sure you don't feed your pigeons chicken "scratch" it has cracked corn in it that can cause canker. Also make sure you buy some red pigeon grit w/ charcoal bits in it. Thats good stuff also give them oyster shell grit mix it together and they'll love it.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Feed stores are getting harder to find that sell reg pigeon mix And will not order it in unless a certion amount can be sold in a time peroid. It got to wher I had to drive 80 mile just to buy pigeon mix. Where back a few years ago every feed store here sold it. BUT pigeon keepers have dropped from many to few here only about 20 people here have the birds anymore. From the 50s throught the 80s we had alot of people then old age andhealth. and moving took its toll. So do you have a place that sells pigeon mix.


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Phalee--Whats a few larger towns close to you???? I'll check the AU book and look for pigeon flyers near you


----------



## PhaLee (Jul 3, 2010)

a few other larger towns around me are boston,brockton,manchester,worcester, and thats all i can thin of right now


----------



## PhaLee (Jul 3, 2010)

re lee im sure i have a place that sells pigeon mix but i just dont know where it is


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Sorry--no luck with any names


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

It is not actually necessary to feed the pigeons a commercial type of pigeod food.
Here in India we don't have any pre-mix pigeon food. We all use a combination of the local available food. I use wheat grain, red finger millet, green gram (mung beans), green peas, chick peas. People also use corn, maize, chicken food (starter), pearl millet (bajra).


----------



## cotdt (Apr 26, 2010)

grain mixed with corn should work well actually. just add some grit and maybe soluble vitamins in their water.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Yes, Sreeshs and cotdt are right. You can use a wild bird mix, and add to it popcorn, green and yellow split peas, dried whole peas, lentils, a bit of safflower, a little brown rice. It is getting harder to find places that sell pigeon mixes,and some of the prices have gone up so much that it is ridiculous. And I don't believe that cracked corn can cause canker. It's just that it can harbor molds and things if it hasn't been stored properly.


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

pha do you feed your bird grits ?


----------



## SYHANN (Jul 5, 2010)

Try to find a "pigeon pellet", it is the common food we are giving here in Philippines....


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

jAxTecH said:


> Your going to need to buy pre-made pigeon feed mix you can call around to your local feed stores and see what they stock..but if you need to feed your birds now can give them songbird seed they sell at Walmart. It has black oil seed, milo, safflower seed all good stuff they should readily eat. Just make sure you don't feed your pigeons chicken "scratch" it has cracked corn in it that can cause canker. Also make sure you buy some red pigeon grit w/ charcoal bits in it. Thats good stuff also give them oyster shell grit mix it together and they'll love it.


"grain mixed with corn?" which grains? you will do better just to order some pigeon grain mix from the feed store. It will save you time in finding and buying and mixing all the different grains yourself. grit should be in a seperate croc availible at all times. some brand name pigeons feeds are:

fmbrowns

lizzie mae

purgrain

purina

kaytee... and others.


----------



## PhaLee (Jul 3, 2010)

I dont feed my birds grit and im not exactly sure what grits are????? isnt grit like crushed up stuff?????


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

PhaLee said:


> I dont feed my birds grit and im not exactly sure what grits are????? isnt grit like crushed up stuff?????


it is crushed granite, and minerals and fossils. you can order it at your feed store. you need to get some, that is how a pigeon digests grains. it works in the gizzard to crush up the grain seeds so it is better digested. add crushed oyster shell in its own croc too for calcium, hens need calcium to lay healthy eggs.


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

You should talk to the people at your local feedstore, (not the petstores but the farmers feedstore that sell horse and chicken feed) They are usually helpful..they can show you for the most part what ya you will need. Without grit the pigeons will have watery stool, will not get the nutrition from thier feed and this stress will weaken them. Here is a link to some usefull information http://www.birdhealth.com.au/bird/pigeon/race-feeding.html


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

PhaLee said:


> I dont feed my birds grit and im not exactly sure what grits are????? isnt grit like crushed up stuff?????


grits are like salt to us ...we need it lol 

so it's like a must


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Pigeon need GRIT-Its a MUST---Its in their graw???? Oyster Shell is good


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

PhaLee said:


> Hey everyone I was just wondering what kind of food I can feed my homing pigeons and what kind of food are treats to them? As of wright know I am currently feeding my pigeons grain mixed with corn.


*Hi PHALEE, You might be close to the New England Pigeon Supply.they are in PRESTON,CONN, they carry BROWNS FEED , I don't know how far away you are from them as you live in Mass.here is their phone #860-889-0078 or the toll free# 800-811-8710 you should check for their store hours.*GEORGE


----------



## PhaLee (Jul 3, 2010)

ok thnx everyone i will go and buy my birds some grit i didnt know what grit was before but now i know i will go buy my birds some grit. thanks to you all!


----------



## billgriggs (Jan 8, 2011)

Guinea Hens need the same nutrition as pigeons, and many feed stores carry a commercial quality pellet, that is to be used with pigeons, however, they lack grit because hens will free range and find enough stone, I have healthy pigeons by adding proper amounts of grit, and oyster shells. Note; Guinea feed can be bought for breeding/laying formulas. These feeds will be heavy in grains, split peas, and some corn.


----------



## Birds (Apr 11, 2011)

So , I should quit feeding my birds chicken scratch ? I also feed them pigeon pellets that I get at a local feed mill , also give crushed oyster shell , never heard of this red grit . Where might I find that ? What type of soluable vitamin to put in water also ? What about a wormer in water too ? Thank you for any response


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Modenalover6 said:


> So , I should quit feeding my birds chicken scratch ? I also feed them pigeon pellets that I get at a local feed mill , also give crushed oyster shell ,* never heard of this red grit . Where might I find that ? *What type of soluable vitamin to put in water also ? What about a wormer in water too ? Thank you for any response




Most grain places would probably have it. Pigeon supply places have different wormers you can buy. 
Here is one for example.
http://www.foyspigeonsupplies.com/catalog/wormers.html


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Modenalover6 said:


> So , I should quit feeding my birds chicken scratch ? I also feed them pigeon pellets that I get at a local feed mill , also give crushed oyster shell , never heard of this red grit . Where might I find that ? What type of soluable vitamin to put in water also ? What about a wormer in water too ? Thank you for any response


you can mix the scratch and and the pellet..use a bit more pellet.. that has all they need in there.. breeders get it 24/7.. look on the bag of the pellet it should list all the vitamins and minerals it has in it.. you can add red grit from a feedstore...but with the pellet you don't really need it. If you switched to all grains then you would add the red grit, oystershell, and perhaps a vitamin in the water a few time a week.


----------

